# vinegar steelwool stain



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I mixed some steel wool and vinegar on Saturday morning using white distilled vinegar. I was wondering how many days or hours until it is ready?. Does the solution actually change color?. ...Travis...


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it changes color. I found that the more sun, warmer temps and air that gets to it the sooner it will change color. The color will tend to sit on the bottom though, so shake up your container once in a while to check the color. I let mine sit out for a week in the warm sun.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Travis, 

> I was wondering how many days or hours until it is ready? 

You can use it and get color change overnight (assuming in house room temperatures). Leave the wool to dissolve longer and you'll get faster results. Eventually the wool will completely dissolve. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I have used it for several items and it works well for "graying" the wood.

Be advised, if you are using a glue such as Titebond on the wood, any glue that gets on the wood outside the joint will seal it and the stain will not take at that spot.

Jerry


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Several things 

Leave outside up to one month or untill the wire wool is completly disolved 

If in an air tight container like a jam jar make a hole in the top or it can explode 

The rust will be new rust color/colour quite bright 

Some darker rust powder will help to vary colours 

Take a forty gallon drum paint it grey primer then slosh (Lovely word) the rust liquid on 
let it dry and do some more coats to taste looks superb 

Chuck wagon wheels in a battery drill clean with a cloth and hold a paintbrush to the 
wheel faces and axles turn round do the other side let dry and give more coats as required 

the two cases above as it is real rust it will darken with time 

Have fun 

Dave


----------

